# Who has stock of the SMOK V8 X-Baby RBA



## VapeN00b (9/12/17)

Hi all

Battling to find this specific RBA kit/coil. Can get the baby rba but no the X, anyone that stock these?


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/17)

VapeN00b said:


> Hi all
> 
> Battling to find this specific RBA kit/coil. Can get the baby rba but no the X, anyone that stock these?


Here you go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeN00b (11/12/17)

Thanks a mil....will be in contact


----------

